# Pebbles raising pH levels



## Tomo (7 Sep 2014)

Hi all,

Can anyone tell me if there are any pebbles out there that do not raise pH?  I've seen some in Pets at Home and other fish shops and also some pebbles for the BioOrbs.

I only want to add a few to my tank for decoration, but don't want to raise the pH. The last ones I had I got from a local beach, and these definitely raised the pH.

Thanks


----------



## Tim Harrison (7 Sep 2014)

Any bog standard silicate pebbles/cobblestones will do - the type usually on sale from garden centers - tho', as you've discovered, perhaps best avoid those that have been marinating in seawater for a few centuries. Silicate is inert and will not interact with your aquarium water. For instance...
http://www.gravelking.co.uk/media/c...5d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/p/e/pea_pebbles_2_sq.jpg

http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l313/intelthug/hybid energy planted tank/Hardscaping1.jpg


----------



## Tomo (8 Sep 2014)

Thanks for that off to the garden centre for me!!


----------

